
Ask HN: How to collect analytics for a selfhosted web app where privacy matters - MaxLeiter
I help work on a web-app people host themselves, and am trying to figure out the best method for performing analytics. Curious as to what HN has to say.<p>My current thoughts are opt-in on setup (there’s a setup wizard) and self host Piwik<p>Thoughts?
======
mobitar
I use Piwik (now Matomo) for Standard Notes
([https://standardnotes.org](https://standardnotes.org)) and have had no
problems with it.

